# I Love Fantails!



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

I love them, I have been looking at them for days and days. Do they need anything special when being housed?


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

I have been thinking, maybe I should get a pair....


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Great!*

I am gald you want fantails. Where are you located? I would try fantail clubs,feed or pet shops. I have fantails here in Southren California. Also saw some at one of the feed stores here too. For housing a large rabbit cage or a coop. It depends on how many fantails you want to keep. What color and kind are you interested in?


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

I live in [location removed]. I am interested in Almond, and Lavendar. But any color fits my fancy.


----------



## polly (Jun 7, 2005)

*Indian Fantails*

Look at www.Eggbid.com, there is at least 3 or 4 pairs for sale. If you need show type birds then look at the below listed website, he is in Texas and listed a lot of birds with pictures.( I just type the website address,hope the link will work).

www.geocities.com/Eureka/Promenade/4186/ad.html


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

the website link isn't there...


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

Oh, forgot to add, I like the American Fantail...


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Fantails*

I have Whites and I saw checks at feed store. Oh ya, forgot about fair and swapmeets.


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

I have looked for breeders in my area, but no luck.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I had a person I know call me just yeserday. SUNDAY. And he has about 40 birds that he is phaseing out of his program. Several colors. He said the tails are just a little small for showbirds. BUT they had good legs and body. Tails are not that hard to put on a bird. Anyway. I was asked if I wanted to go thru the birds and pick what I wanted. I new a person just getting started. So I will be making a trip soon. To get some of the birds For other people. Plus he has some opals That sounds like a great color to work with. Kinda voilt in color he said. With white bars. I just might have to play with some of thoise myself. NOW I could probably pick you out some birds. If you wish. NO cost for the birds. BUt you would have to pay shipping and supply a box for them. You can check If birds are being excepted in your area thru the post office. AND what it wouild cost to have birds shipped. There. These are american fantails.


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

Wow, no cost, that sounds so awsome, but I don't know if I can. Right now we have no space at all, and I'm just egtting the design for the loft ready, we cleared the area for it. Sounds so good of a deal!......


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Ok just thought I could help out.


----------

